# the bad apple, updated pics



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

today was wash day and i also got a new set of oem headlights to replace the halos


----------



## 94sentragtr (Jan 5, 2004)

car looks f*ckin awesome. Actually one of my favorite B14's. Great job bro...


----------



## Zman125 (Oct 3, 2002)

Looks Amazing. What suspension are you running in the front becuase it looks perfect. Did you have to cut the coils to make it look like that. Great work and keep it up.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

it's a very clean green


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Whats nismo about your car? Love the green though, looks damn pimp. Nice front license plate.


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

hot damn! that is awesome! Now if only it didn't have the GA...


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

Same green as mine, love it! I also am wondering about the suspension, looks real good


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

SERmonkey65 said:


> hot damn! that is awesome! Now if only it didn't have the GA...


heheh it doesnt its a 98 SE sr20 powar !


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Looks good man I like the stock headlights much better.....Green looks good cause its original no one else really has its, much more reare....


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

looking good
love the color


----------



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

Thanks for the responses, my current suspension is dropzone lowering springs, motivational engineering front struts with trimmed bumpstops, and KYB gr-2 struts with trimmed bumpstops in the rear. the front springs are cut about a little less than half a coil.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^PM'd you


----------



## STRATTON (Sep 10, 2003)

thats a 4 door id would definatly drive, looks hot !


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

one of the nicest sentras i've ever seen, looks awesome


----------



## AirForce200 (Aug 3, 2004)

Nice drop! :cheers: How's the ride? I hear cutting makes for a horribly bumpy trip, and not much better with those disgustingly uncomfortable seats.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

looking good ! nice work !


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

love the stance.


----------



## cdapimp691 (Sep 10, 2004)

nice


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

clean clean clean clean clean B14


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i love the car, but that drop is WAY too low...


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

yeah but I bet that thing corners like hell


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i doubt it

but it does look nice


----------



## ballistic (Jul 16, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i love the car, but that drop is WAY too low...



I have noticed this comment in ALOT of your responses. Is there a car you _DON"T_ think is too low? 

Car looks great, man. I hope my se-l looks half this good when I get done.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

hows it ride? Crappy?


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

Car looks amaxing nice job! :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ballistic said:


> I have noticed this comment in ALOT of your responses. Is there a car you _DON"T_ think is too low?
> 
> Car looks great, man. I hope my se-l looks half this good when I get done.



hahaha...a drop more than 1.5-2" is........ricey i think. you are comppromising ride quality, camber ( no camber kit will fix a 4" drop), cv joints go out more frequently....all just to look "good"?

that car looks badass....but he compromised alot of shit to make it LOOK good, and thats not cool in my opinion.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

I love the color of the car..

Its lookin real good, keep it up! :thumbup:


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

I also would like to know the honest truth about the ride quality. Your car looks good, especially losing all the open space in your wheel wells. :thumbup: I just cant sacrifice good handling for appearance. :thumbdwn:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

that is a mean looking car. i likey! :cheers:


----------



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

Well thanks for the responses, for those of u that dont know, the ride quality on this car is very close to stock, the car has almost 2in of travel in the front and about 1 in in the back. im pretty sure some of u have heard of Motivational Engineering, they carry the front shortened struts with KONi inserts in order to avoid and provide the best ride quality in our cars that lack suspension travel. Those are the struts that i installed in the front end (the rear does not need them) .Not only does the car look and ride good but it handles excellent.Also the car is not cambering at all, i have the eibach camber correction kit in order to solve this problem, on top of that the struts come with specially drilled holes where the spindle mounts up, this allows for the best camber correction. I believe that it has 0.2 degrees on the left and 0.3 on the right of positive camber,therefore my tires are nice and straight and are not in like this---->>> / \ they also wear out nice and evenly. IF u think its ricey that is your point of view, but once u take a ride in my car and u feel the way it rides and it handles i bet that u would think differently.Anyways i thank everyone for their positive and negative feedback


----------



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

heres the difference between the motivational struts (leftt) and regular struts (right)
http://motivational.net/


----------

